# Don't Look Up!



## DrPinto (Feb 22, 2010)

I just love working in new places. I recently got to see the creative way someone figured out how to hang the tormentors and legs. And yes, that is tie line! I pointed it out to the powers that be. When they realized how dangerous it was, they put in a work order to cut them down ASAP. Good times...


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, at least it was caught! That is right up there with load bearing gaff tape.


----------



## photoatdv (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice... one day I'm going to have to load test some tie line... not for rigging of course, just for kicks.

However, worse is commonly done... in the course of things I've been finding lately that would not qualify as a crisis... but yes, please get it corrected.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Um, guys, you do know that you can buy load rated tie line? We have reels of it at the shop...

(And I suspect that it was a qualified rigger that hung the clock on the wall with it too )


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2010)

Chris15 said:


> Um, guys, you do know that you can buy load rated tie line? We have reels of it at the shop...
> 
> (And I suspect that it was a qualified rigger that hung the clock on the wall with it too )



Is been discussed before, but #4 1/8" tie line is "rated" for 100#. However, the second you put a knot in in you cut that in half. With a 5:1 safety factor you can now hang 10# off of it overhead. Tie line is meant to hold things in place and to hang soft goods, not to take the place of wire rope of chain.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 22, 2010)

Footer said:


> Is been discussed before, but #4 1/8" tie line is "rated" for 100#. However, the second you put a knot in in you cut that in half. With a 5:1 safety factor you can now hang 10# off of it overhead. Tie line is meant to hold things in place and to hang soft goods, not to take the place of wire rope of chain.



Yes, it's definitely not much it is rated for, but it is rated none the less. Besides, you would need metallic attachment for a pipe I should think to cover the same fire safety rules that prohibit the use of fibrous spansets without a steel backup...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 22, 2010)

Footer said:


> Is been discussed before, but #4 1/8" tie line is "rated" for 100#. However, the second you put a knot in in you cut that in half. ...


*Some* tie line may have a rating, but *most* does not.

Where did you get the idea that a knot cuts a line's rating in half? From wikipedia (so you know it has to be true):

> Most common knots' efficiency ranges between forty and eighty percent.


See also How To Tie Knots and Hitches.


----------



## DrPinto (Feb 22, 2010)

I was told at the start that I couldn't use a ladder because it was "too dangerous"! I have 12 ellipsoidals that I NEED to aim. I'm still trying to get a maintenance person to help.

Why does it seem like the auditorium is the most screwed up place in a building?


----------



## Syphilis (Feb 22, 2010)

In my school the official rule is that students cannot be off the ground more than 15 feet. Yes, as if we're going to abide by that one.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 23, 2010)

Syphilis said:


> In my school the official rule is that students cannot be off the ground more than 15 feet. Yes, as if we're going to abide by that one.



Here it's 1.8 metres... (Properly handrailed balconies and such are of course not subject to that, but up a ladder, etc. it's 1.8m...


----------



## DrPinto (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow. I notified management about the tie line hanging problem on Friday and when I came back Tuesday, they had installed chains on all the legs. I was impressed.


----------



## Piper (Feb 27, 2010)

DrPinto said:


> I was told at the start that I couldn't use a ladder because it was "too dangerous"! I have 12 ellipsoidals that I NEED to aim. I'm still trying to get a maintenance person to help.
> 
> Why does it seem like the auditorium is the most screwed up place in a building?




thats the rule in my school to, the trick is dont let anyone know... thats why i've hotwired my schools hydraulic lift so it doesn't need a key, and i always close the curtains before starting work


----------



## bull (Feb 28, 2010)

Um, we have no such rule at my school, I have been as high as 62 feet. Which is our roof, which has about 2 foot walls...


----------

